# The Sunless Citadel OCC (Calling  lonesoldier, Randomling, and Argent Silvermage)



## Ivellious (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, this is my first time dming a pbp so if I screw up majorly, tell me, and I'll try to fix it to the best of my abilites.


The adventure is going to be for 4 first level characters (though if one or two more want to join I've no problem beefing up the adventure).  It's going to be a 28 point buy system, and all characters gets 100 gold to spend.  Any race is allowed unless it's ecl is higher than 1, though I might need you to give me the stats on the race if I don't have the book.  Also all characters will start out in a town called Oakhurst, how or why you got there though is entirely upto you.  

We'll get started as soon as atleast four slots are filled up, and characters are made.  Hope to hear from you.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd love to play a dwarven cleric. Any room for one?


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 1, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> I'd love to play a dwarven cleric. Any room for one?



Nope, no room for a dwarven cleric even though you're the first post lol.   

Ok, sarcasm outta the way, yeah Dwarven Cleric will be fine.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 1, 2007)

Okay, I'm interested, but I'd like to know what books are allowed to draw from. I'm thinking a Grey Elf Wizard. It's been a long time since I've played an arcane caster.


----------



## Barsallas (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmmm interesting build eh? Let's see what I can do to please everyone...but mainly myself.
Warmage, human, male, w00tness.


```
Rashford Nailmond

Male Human Warmage 1
True Neutral
Representing Barsallas

Strength 	14	(+2)
Dexterity 	10	(+0)
Constitution 	14	(+2)
Intelligence 	14	(+2)
Wisdom 	8	(-1)
Charisma 	15	(+2)
	
Size: 	Medium
Height: 	5' 6"
Weight: 195 lb
Skin: 	Pale
Eyes: 	Green
Hair: 	Black; Straight; Beardless

Total Hit Points: 8

Speed: 20 feet [armor]

Armor Class: 14 = 10 +4 [scale]

      Touch AC: 10
      Flat-footed: 14

Initiative modifier:	+0	= 0 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:		+2	= 0 [base] +2 [constitution]
Reflex save:		+0	= 0 [base]
Will save:		+1	= 2 [base] -1 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld):	+2	= 0 [base] +2 [strength]
Attack (unarmed):	+2	= 0 [base] +2 [strength]
Attack (missile):		+0	= 0 [base]
Grapple check:		+2	= 0 [base] +2 [strength]

Light load:	58 lb. or less
Medium load:	59-116 lb.
Heavy load:	117-175 lb.
Lift over head:	175 lb.
Lift off ground:	350 lb.
Push or drag:	875 lb.

	
Languages:	Common Dwarven Halfling

Morningstar [1d8, crit x2, 6 lb, one-handed, bludgeoning]

Scale mail [medium; +4 AC; max dex +3; check penalty -4; 30 lb.]

Feats:

      Armor Proficiency (medium)	
      Battle Caster


Skill Name	Key		Skill		Ability		Ranks		Misc.
		Ability		Modifier		Modifier				Modifier

Appraise 	Int 		2 = 		+2
Balance 	Dex* 		0 =		+0
Bluff 		Cha 		2 = 		+2
Climb 		Str* 		2 = 		+2
Concentration 	Con 		6 = 		+2		+4 	
Diplomacy 	Cha 		6 = 		+2		+4 	
Disguise 	Cha 		2 = 		+2
Escape Artist 	Dex* 		0 = 		+0
Forgery 	Int 		2 = 		+2
Gather Info	Cha 		2 = 		+2
Heal 		Wis 		-1 = 		-1
Hide 		Dex* 		0 = 		+0
Intimidate 	Cha 		2 = 		+2
Jump 		Str* 		-4 = 		+2				-6 [speed 20]
Know.(arcana) 	Int 		6 = 		+2		+4 	
Listen 		Wis 		-1 = 		-1
Move Silently 	Dex* 		0 = 		+0
Ride 		Dex 		0 =		+0
Search 		Int 		2 = 		+2
Sense Motive 	Wis 		3 =		-1		+4 	
Spot 		Wis 		-1 = 		-1
Survival 		Wis		-1 =		-1
Swim 		Str** 		2 = 		+2
Tumble 		Dex* 		4 =  		+0		+4 	
Use Rope 	Dex 		0 = 		+0
		

* = check penalty for wearing armor

Zero-level Warmage spells: 5 per day

First-level Warmage spells: 4 (3+1) per day

Human:

    * Extra feat at first level (already included)
    * Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
    * One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

Warmage:

    * Core class from "Complete Arcane"

    * Sorcerer-like, with limited spell choice focused on military applications

    * A warmage has access to all spells on the warmage lists

    * Add intelligence bonus to all spell hit point damage ("warmage edge")

    * At levels 3, 6, 11, and 16, add an evocation spell to the repertoire

    * At level 7, gains Sudden Empower feat

    * At level 10, gains Sudden Enlarge feat

    * At level 15, gains Sudden Widen feat

    * At level 20, gains Sudden Maximize feat

    * May wear light armor; at level 8, medium armor

    * May bring a light shield

Level 1:
	Class 	Warmage	
 	HP rolled  	6 	

	
Rashford Nailmond's Equipment:

      Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)  36 lb
      Backpack                                              2 lb
      Flint and steel                                        1 lb
      Pouch x1                         
      Rations (1 day) x2                                  2 lb
      Sacks x1                                               1 lb
      Torches x1                                             1 lb
      Waterskins x1                                        4 lb
      Spell component pouch                           2 lb      
      _____

      Total                                                     49 lb
```


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh, forgot the books ^^;;;  I'll allow just about anything, but again, if I don't have the book, you'll have to send me the information


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 2, 2007)

```
[b]Brother Ulfgar Badenburg[/b]
LG Male Dwarven Cleric 1 of Heironeous
XP: 0

Init: +2

AC: 15 (+3 armor +2 Dex)
FF: 13
Touch: 12
+ 1 dodge bonus against Giant-type
HP: 10

Speed: 20’

[b]Attacks[/b] [BAB +0]:

Longsword +3 1d8+3 (1d8+2 if 1-handed) slashing 19-20/x2
+1 to Atk against Orcs & Goblinoids

Light Crossbow +2 1d8 piercing 19-20/x2
Feat reminder: Rapid Reload (reload is a free action)
+1 to Atk against Orcs & Goblinoids

Dagger +2 1d4+2 slashing or piercing 19-20/x2
+1 to Atk against Orcs & Goblinoids

[b]Saves:[/b]
Fort +4
Ref  +2
Will +4
(+2 racial against spells, spell-like effects)
(+2 racial against poisons)

Languages: Common, Dwarven

[b]Turning:[/b]
3 attempts/day

Darkvision 60’
Stonecunning (+2 to Search for unusual stonework, auto Search check when w/in 10’)
Stability (+4 to checks against being bull rushed or tripped)

[b]Skills (ACP -1):[/b]
Appraise additional +2 racial for stone or metal
Concentration +6 (4 ranks, +2 Con)
Craft additional +2 racial for stone or metal
Knowledge [Religion] +4 (4 ranks, +2 Con)

[b]Abilities:[/b]
Str 14 (+2)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 10 (+0)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 10 (+0)

[b]Feats:[/b]
Rapid Reload
Martial Weapon Proficiency [Longsword]
Weapon Focus [Longsword]

[b]Equipment:[/b]
Longsword (15 gp)
Light Crossbow (35 gp)
20 bolts (2 gp)
Dagger (2 gp)
Studded Leather Armor (25 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Grappling hook (1 gp)
Hempen Roap (1 gp)
Sack (1 sp)
1 lb. Soap (5 sp)
Waterskin (1 gp)
Wooden Holy Symbol (1 gp)
Spell Component Pouch (5 gp)
Explorer’s Outfit
8 gp
12 sp
10 cp
```

Cleric Domains:
Good—Cast good spells at +1 CL
War—Specific bonus feats (included above)

Spells Per Day: 3/2+1
Save DCs: 12/13 (13/14 for good spells)

Spells Prepared:
0—detect magic, detect poison, light
1st—protection from evil*, bless, shield of faith
* denotes domain spell

*Description:*
Age: 62
Height: 4’2”
Weight: 180 lbs
Hair: long, bearded, auburn
Eyes: green
Skin: Caucasian
Deity: Heironeous

*Background:*

Ulfgar Badenburg is a young (by the standards of dwarfs) cleric of Heironeous. Ulfgar chose this religious path due to his strong sense of loyalty and desire to do good in the world. The church of Heironeous values these ideals, as well as a discipline rooted in the ways of warfare. The church elders recognized great strength in the young dwarf and guided his training to include instruction in this discipline. As an acolyte, Ulfgar divided his time between learning the ways of goodness and almost military-like training in the use of his deity’s sacred weapon, the longsword. In his spare time, he practiced loading and reloading his crossbow—over and over again—until he could do it with lightning speed.

Upon completion of his studies, the young Brother Ulfgar was sent out into the world to use his might to advance the causes of goodness, and thereby bring honor to Heironeous. After months of travel, the cleric has found himself in the town of Oakhurst. Surveying the town in the morning sun, his right hand subconsciously caressing the hilt of his sacrosanct longsword, Ulfgar thinks, “Here. Here is where my work begins.”


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 2, 2007)

Only see one problem with him, and other than that I like him though he is dry.  You've spent to much gold.  All characters only get 100 gold. You've spent alot more than 100


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 2, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Only see one problem with him, and other than that I like him though he is dry.  You've spent to much gold.  All characters only get 100 gold. You've spent alot more than 100



Oops. I could have sworn you wrote 300 gp. My mind must have played a trick on me. I'll fix it up when I add the background.

Umm... I'm not sure what you mean by "dry"...?


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 2, 2007)

nothing major.  Just mean he doesn't have a background.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 2, 2007)

Gotch'ya. I'll have it up soon.

Vig


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 3, 2007)

I think my character is complete now. I added some background and fixed the equipment to bring it in line with the starting gold limit. Let me know what you think.

vig


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 3, 2007)

It looks goods to me.  Now we're just waiting on others.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll write something up over the weekend. A human rogue, prolly.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 3, 2007)

*Under construction*

Sir Rupert d'Orien

Male Human Rogue 1
Chaotic Good
Representing DrZombie


Strength 14 (+2) 
Dexterity 16 (+3) 
Constitution 10 (+0) 
Intelligence 14 (+2) 
Wisdom 8 (-1) 
Charisma 12 (+1) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 5' 8" 
Weight: 200 lb 
Skin: Pale 
Eyes: Blue 
Hair: Blond; Curly; Light Beard 




Total Hit Points: 6

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 15 = 10 +2 [leather] +3 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 12
Initiative modifier: +3 = +3 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +0 = 0 [base]  
Reflex save: +5 = 2 [base] +3 [dexterity]  
Will save: -1 = 0 [base] -1 [wisdom]  
Attack (handheld): +2 = 0 [base] +2 [strength]  
Attack (unarmed): +2 = 0 [base] +2 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +3 = 0 [base] +3 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +2 = 0 [base] +2 [strength]  


Light load:58 lb. or less
Medium load:59-116 lb.
Heavy load:117-175 lb.
Lift over head:175 lb.
Lift off ground:350 lb.
Push or drag:875 lb.



Region of Origin: Breland

Languages: Common Dwarven Elven  


Dagger [1d4, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 10 ft., 1 lb., light, piercing]

Sling [1d4, crit x2, range inc. 50 ft., 0 lb, bludgeoning]

Rapier [1d6, crit 18-20/x2, 2 lb., one-handed, piercing]

Leather armor [light; +2 AC; max dex +6; check penalty 0; 15 lb.] 


Feats:

Dodge  
Mobility  

Traits: 
Skill Ability  Modifier = Ability + Ranks + Misc.
Appraise        Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Balance      Dex* 5 =  +3 +2  
Bluff           Cha  3 =  +1 +2  
Climb           Str* 4 =  +2 +2  
Concentr.      Con 0 =  +0   
Craft              Int 2 =  +2   
DecipherScript  Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Diplomacy       Cha 2 =  +1 +1  
Disable Device   Int 6 =  +2 +4  
Disguise          Cha 2 =  +1 +1  
Escape Artist  Dex* 4 =  +3 +1  
Forgery            Int 3 =  +2 +1  
Gather Inf.       Cha 2 =  +1 +1  
Heal               Wis -1 =  -1   
Hide               Dex* 5 =  +3 +2  
Intimidate         Cha 1 =  +1   
Jump               Str* 2 =  +2   
Listen               Wis 1 =  -1 +2  
Move Silently    Dex* 5 =  +3 +2  
Open Lock        Dex 7 =  +3 +4  
Perform            Cha 1 =  +1   
Ride                 Dex 3 =  +3   
Search              Int 5 =  +2 +3  
Sense Motive     Wis 1 =  -1 +2  
Sleight of Hand  Dex* 6 =  +3 +3  
Spot                Wis 1 =  -1 +2  
Survival            Wis -1 =  -1   
Swim             Str** 2 =  +2   
Tumble            Dex* 6 =  +3 +3  
Use Magic Dev.  Cha 3 =  +1 +2  
Use Rope           Dex 3 =  +3   


* = check penalty for wearing armor


Human


Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)
Rogue

Sneak Attack +1d6

Trapfinding


 Class HP rolled  
Level 1: Rogue 6  




Sir Rupert d'Orien's Equipment:

Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)  18 lb
Sling bullets (group of 10) x1                5 lb
Caltrops                                            2 lb
Flint and steel                                    
Lantern (hooded)                                2 lb
Mirror                                               1 lb
Rope (50', silk) x1                               5 lb
Whetstone                                        1 lb 
Thieves' tools                                    1 lb

Total                                              35 lb





More about Sir Rupert d'Orien:

Sir Rupert d'Orien claims to be for a house far to the east. He says he is a young heir, travelling the world for his own pleasure before taking up the care of his fathers vast estates. In reality he's a con artist, raised on the streets of trolanport. Now he's travelling around, making money of off well to do merchants and the like, allways one step ahead of his previous victim. He has his own peculiar sense of justice, and he'll never take from those in need. Anyone else is a fair target.


----------



## randomling (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Ivellious - not looking for any more players, are you? 

Happy to play whatever you need, but an elf of some kind would be nice - maybe a Dex-based fighter or ranger?


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Jan 3, 2007)

This looks like fun! Would like to join if that's OK with you?

Out of curiousity, how often were you thinking of updating/posting in the adventure?

Looks like some kind of melee fighter is in order, so I'll make one and post it here!


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Jan 3, 2007)

Carlos the Bold - Halfling Barbarian.


Hi there! Here's my draft for a character. Everything is by PhB, except for the extra rage feat from complete warrior. Happy to change anything which doesn't fit. 


Background:

Carlos is a heroic sort of halfling, always willing to help others (especially if it might make him famous)... on the downside, he has a somewhat loose understanding of societies laws or niceties, can't read or write and often gets a state of raving, frothing at the mouth enthusiasm when fighting.

He's extremely tall and heftily build for a halfling, standing just over 4' tall. Blonde hair, blue eyes and a thick beard - he could almost pass for a dwarf (in bad light, if you squinted). He tends to carry quite a collection of weaponry. Currently attired in some sturdily made but functional adventuring clothing. Tends to keep himself clean and is pretty vain.


Carlos wasn't always called Carlos. He used to be known as Silas Goatbody. He was born to a community of rural halflings many miles to the north of Oakhurst. His parents were poor goat farmers. As a child, he showed no interest or aptitude for their profession. He avoided schooling and instead spent his time 'causing mischief', brawling and generally doing things he shouldn't. This lifestyle incensed the town elders, as soon as he was old enough they ejected him from town with orders not to return until he'd changed.

Rather than mending his ways, he decided to realise his long held ambition. He would become a famous (and rich) hero, slay evil monsters and hopefully marry a halfling princess.

The first part of this was a new and more inspiring name. Closely followed by 'heroicaly liberating' some money to outfit himself. A year or two on, Carlos has built up some experience as an adventurer. He finds himself in Oakridge and looking to further his legend!


Stats:
[sblock]Carlos the Bold (nee Silas Goatbody)

Male Halfling Barbarian 1
Chaotic Good - Kord Worshiper

Note - numbers  in _(X)_ indicate values while raging.

Str 14 +2 _(18 +4)_ 
Dex 16 +3
Con 14 +2 _(18 +4)_ 
Wis 8  -1         
Int 10 +0         
Chr 12 +1         
28 points spent (10+6+6+0+2+4)

Size   : Small
Height : 4' 1"
Weight : 52 lbs
Age    : 27
Skin   : Tanned
Eyes   : Blue
Hair   : Blonde hair and beard. Shaggy but clean.

Combat:
BAB/Grapple: +1/-1

Warhammer   : +4 D6+2 X3     _(+6 D6+4 X3)_
Greataxe*     : +4 D10+3 X3    _(+6 D10+6 X3)_
Gauntlet       : +4 D2+2s       _(+6 D2+4s)_
Dagger         : +4 D3+2 19-20  _(+6 D3+4 19-20)_
Sling            : +6 D3+2        _(+6 D3+4)_
* - lose 2 points of AC from shield.

Armour Class: 19 (10 + 3 Dex + 1 Size + 3 Armour + 2 shield)
Touch AC    : 14
Flatfood AC : 16
Situational   : -2 while raging.

Hit Points  : 14 _(16)_  (12 class + 2 Con)
Initiative   : +3
Speed       : 30

Saves
Fortitude   : +5 _(+7)_     (2 class + 2 Con + 1 Racial)
Reflex      : +4             (0 class + 3 Dex + 1 Racial)
Will	    : +0 _(+2)_     (0 class - 1 Wis + 1 Racial)
Situational : +2 Morale bonus against fear effects.

Skills
Climb	    : +5 (4 Ranks + 2 Str + 2 Racial - 3 Armour)
Intimidate  : +5 (4 Ranks + 1 Chr)
Jump        : +5 (4 Ranks + 2 Str + 2 Racial - 3 Armour)		
Listen      : +5 (4 Ranks - 1 Wis + 2 Racial)  
Move Silent : +2 (0 Ranks + 3 Dex + 2 Racial - 3 Armour)
Hide        : +4 (0 Ranks + 3 Dex + 4 Size - 3 Armour)

Feats       : Extra Rage (Complete Warrior)

Class Features
Proficiency - Simple and Martial Weapons, Light and Medium Armour, Shields.
Fast Movement - +10 feet to movement while wearing light or medium armour.
Illiteracy - Does not know how to read or write.
Rage 3/day - +4 Str/Con, +2 Morale bonus to saves against fear, -2 AC. Duration - 7 rounds, then fatigued for the rest of combat (-2 Str/Dex).

Languages: Common and Halfling.


Halfling Racial Features
+2 Dexterity, –2 Strength. 
Small size.
Base land speed is 20 feet. 
+2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Listen and Move Silently checks. 
+1 racial bonus on all saving throws. 
+2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings. 
Favored Class: Rogue. 


Equipment:
2 gp   - Gauntlet 
2 gp   - Dagger
free   - Sling
0.5 gp - 50 sling bullets
12 gp  - Warhammer
20 gp  - Greataxe
25 gp  - Studded Leather Armour
7 gp   - Heavy Wooden Shield
2 gp   - Backpack
0.5 gp - Blanket
1 gp   - Flint and Steel
1 gp   - 50' Rope
5 gp   - 10 days food
1 gp   - Waterskin
0.1 gp - 10 torches
5 gp   - Explorers outfit
0.2    - 2 empty sacks.

15 Gold pieces
5  Silver pieces
20 Copper pieces[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks interesting... but you've got your 4 bases covered. A Dragon Shaman might be interesting. Or perhaps a Swashbuckler.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 3, 2007)

Randomling: Sure go ahead, of course I wouldn't mind having more players

Inconsequenti-AL:  I'm looking to get as many post in as I can.  I'm on like 5 times a day so I can update as much as possible, but I reliaze I might be the only person with no life, lol, so I'm not going to say you have to post so many times.  Just aslong as it's reasonablie amount

Lobo Luker:  Like I said, I was just looking for four cause that's what the adventure calls for, but if I got more I wouldn't mind beefing it up to fit.  So by all means make a character


----------



## randomling (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks, Ivellious - making an elven ranger right now! She should be posted soon-ish.


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Jan 3, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Inconsequenti-AL:  I'm looking to get as many post in as I can.  I'm on like 5 times a day so I can update as much as possible, but I reliaze I might be the only person with no life, lol, so I'm not going to say you have to post so many times.  Just aslong as it's reasonablie amount




Cool!

I tend to be on a reasonable ammount these days. Got to get some value out of that internet connection


----------



## randomling (Jan 3, 2007)

*Edriel Kagonath*

Edriel grew up in an isolationist elf settlement, where her parents are both experienced rangers, warding orcs away from their lands. Though well-educated, Edriel has been somewhat sheltered, and has followed in her family’s profession.

A few months ago, a group of human adventurers stumbled on the elf settlement and were almost killed for their mistake. It was Edriel’s older brother who saved their lives, and Edriel was fascinated by their tales of the wider world outside. One of the adventurers was a human bard, a wonderful storyteller who seduced Edriel. After the party left, Edriel was left only with the bard’s name - Marcus - and the name of his home town, Oakhurst. Edriel, in love, decided to go to Oakhurst to find him.

It’s been a long and arduous journey for Edriel from the elf settlement, and she’s arrived in Oakhurst to find no trace of Marcus or any of his friends. Disheartened, she is almost ready to turn around and head straight back home… but she has a strong feeling that, now she’s here, she should stay…

Edriel Kagonath
Elf Ranger 1
Size/Type: Medium humanoid (elf)
Hit Dice: 1d8 (8hp)
Initiative: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 30ft (4 squares)
Armour Class: 15 (+2 armour, +3 Dex)
Base Attack/Grapple: +1
Attack: Short sword +3 melee (1d6+2/19-20x2) or longbow +4 melee (1d8/x3)
Full Attack: Short sword +3 melee (1d6+2/19-20x2) or longbow +4 melee (1d8/x3) (+5 within 30ft)
Space/Reach: 5ft/5ft
Special Attacks: Elf traits
Special Qualities: Elf traits, wild empathy, favoured enemy (humanoid: orc)
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +0
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 12
Skills: Handle Animal +5 (4 ranks, +1 Cha), Heal +4 (4 ranks), Hide +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex), Listen +6 (4 ranks, +2 racial), Move Silently +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex), Search +8 (4 ranks, +2 racial, +2 Int), Spot +6 (4 ranks, +2 racial), Survival +4 (4 ranks)
Feats: Point Blank Shot
Equipment: Short sword, longbow, 20 arrows, leather armour, backpack, bedroll, waterskin, 1 trail ration, 4sp


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 3, 2007)

Randomling,  I'm in love with your character and her history.  Looking good


----------



## randomling (Jan 4, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Randomling,  I'm in love with your character and her history.  Looking good



Hurrah! When do we get playing?! ^^


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 4, 2007)

*Arain Silvanor*

*Arain Silvanor*, Grey Elf Conjurer


```
~~~~~~~~~GENERAL~~~~~~~~~~~
Race: Grey Elf
Class/Level: Wizard1
Ht: 5'1"
Wt: 109lb
Age: 145
Alignment: LN

XP: 0
NEXT: 1000

~~~~~~~~~~~STATS~~~~~~~~~~~~
Str: 10 (+0) (4pts) (-2 racial)
Dex: 16 (+3) (6pts) (+2 racial)
Con: 10 (+0) (4pts) (-2 racial)
Int: 18 (+4) (10pts) (+2 racial)
Wis: 10 (+0) (2pts)
Cha: 10 (+0)(2pts)

HP(HD): 4/4 (1d4)
AC: 13 (10 +3dex)
Speed: 30'
BAB/Grapple: +0/+0
Init: +3

Fort: +0 (+0base +0con)
Refx: +3 (+0base +3dex)
Will: +2 (+2base +0wis)

~~~~~~~~LANGUAGES~~~~~~~~~
Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Orc, Sylvan

~~~~~SPECIAL ABILITIES~~~~
Immunity to Sleep Spells and Effects
+2 racial saving throw bonus vs.enchantment spells and effects
Low-light vision
Martial Weapons Prof. (Long/Shortbow, Composite Long/Shortbow, Longsword, Rapier)
"Auto Search Check"

School (Conjuration)
Banned (Illusion, Necromancy)
Summon Familiar

~~~~~~~~~SKILLS~~~~~~~~~~~
Name             /(Stat Mod)/(Ranks)/(Mods)/(Total)
Concentration    /    +0    /   4   /  +0  /  +4
Craft(Fletching) /    +4    /   4   /  +0  /  +8
Decipher Script  /    +4    /   4   /  +0  /  +8
Know(Arcana)     /    +4    /   4   /  +0  /  +8
Know(Planar)     /    +4    /   4   /  +0  /  +8
Listen           /    +0    /   0   /  +2  /  +2
Search           /    +4    /   0   /  +2  /  +6
Spellcraft       /    +4    /   4   /  +0  /  +8
Spot             /    +0    /   0   /  +2  /  +2

~~~~~~~~~~FEATS~~~~~~~~~~~
1st: Spell Focus (Conjuration)
Cls: Scribe Scroll

~~~~~~~~~ATTACKS~~~~~~~~~~
Shortbow: Attk +3; Dmg 1d6; Crit x3; Range 60'; Piercing
Quarterstaff: Attk +0; Dmg 1d6/1d6; Crit x2; Bludgeoning
Name: Attk +X; Dmg XdX+X; Crit xX; Range X'; Type

~~~~~~~~~~ARMOR~~~~~~~~~~~
Name: +X AC; X MaxDex; -X ACP;

~~~~~~~~~~~GEAR~~~~~~~~~~~
Backpack (2lb)
-Rations (5) (5lb)
-Waterskin (4lb)
Quarterstaff (4lb)
Quiver
-Arrows (20) (3lb)
Shortbow (2lb)
Spell Component Pouch (2lb)
Spellbook (3lb)

PP: 
GP: 58
SP: 5
CP: 

Weight carried: 25.0lb (Light Load)

~~~~~~SPELLCASTING~~~~~~~~~
Spell Save DC: 14 + Level
Spells per day: 0th-3; 1st-2+1;
Spells Prepared:
0 - Detect Magic, Read Magic, Read Magic
1 - Feather Fall, Mage Armour, Magic Missile

Spellbook:
0 - PHB - All
0 - SC - Amanuensis, Caltrops, Electric Jolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Item, Repair Minor Damage, Sonic Snap, Stick
1 - PHB - Feather Fall, Mage Armour, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Summon Monster I
1 - SC - Inhibit, Light of Lunia
```

*Background:* Arain was a quiet, intellectual child. He came under the tutelage of his uncle, a wizard of little renown and excelled in the arcane arts. Despite his ability to weave magic he lacked experience in the world and, when his uncle deemed him knowledgeable enough, was sent out into the world. Recently, he has wandered into the town of Oakhurst.

Arain likes to think of himself as a researcher, his main motivation is to increase his understanding of the arcane and he would easily take spell-scrolls over gold.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

I would love to play a Dwarven Paladin. Would Ulfgar like a bodyguard? Heironeous is a perfect god for a paladin. 

Duran Brightstone is the youngest son of a minor dwarven noble. He learned early that he was destined to be a great power of good in the world.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 4, 2007)

First off Argent, love the sig lol.  Second, when we play.....um I guess as soon as everyone here puts up character sheets.  Though to everyone else I think I'm putting a limit at 8 on this.  Too many more would be too much for me ^^;;;


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> First off Argent, love the sig lol.  Second, when we play.....um I guess as soon as everyone here puts up character sheets.  Though to everyone else I think I'm putting a limit at 8 on this.  Too many more would be too much for me ^^;;;



Thanks about the Sig. LOL
If there's no room for my character that's OK. I know that too many characters can be a pain for everyone.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 4, 2007)

No no no you're the cut.  There are 8 players here saying they want to play.  And that's all I'm going with.  I was saying that to Randomling about when we would be playing.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

*Duran Brightstone: Paladin of Heironeous*



			
				Ivellious said:
			
		

> No no no you're the cut.  There are 8 players here saying they want to play.  And that's all I'm going with.  I was saying that to Randomling about when we would be playing.



Cool!

Durann Brightstone
 	Female Dwarf, 1st-Level Paladin of Heironeous
 	Medium Humanoid (Dwarf)
Hit Dice:	1d10+2 (12 hp)
Initiative:	-1
Speed:	20 ft. in scale mail (4 squares); base speed 20 ft.
Armor Class:	15 (+4 scale mail, +2 heavy shield, -1 Dex), touch 9, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple:	+1/+3
Attack:	Longsword +3 melee (1d8+2/19-20/x2) or Lt crossbow +0 ranged (1d8/19-20/x2)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Dwarf traits
Special Qualities:	Darkvision 60 ft., dwarf traits
Saves:	Fort +4*, Ref -1*, Will +2*
Abilities:	Str 14, Dex 8, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 14
Skills:	Appraise +3, Craft (blacksmithing) +3, Craft (stonemasonry) +3, Listen +2, Spot +2, Knowledge Religion: +5, Knowledge Nobles +5
Languages:	Common, Dwarf, 
Class Traits:	Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil (+2/+1)
Feats:	Power Attack
Alignment:	Lawful Good 
Experience:	0

Dwarf Traits (Ex): Dwarves possess the following racial traits.
•	+2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
•	Medium size.
•	A dwarf ’s base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
•	Darkvision out to 60 feet.
•	Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
•	Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves treat Dwarven waraxes and Dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
•	Stability: Dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
•	+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
•	+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here.
•	+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs (including halforcs) and goblinoids (including goblins, hobgoblins, and bugbears).
•	+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
•	+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
•	+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.

Equipment: [100gp to spend]
Scale mail-50
Heavy wood shield-3
Longsword-15
Backpack-2
Waterskin-1
2 days rations-1
Bedroll-5s
Sack-1s
Flint and steel-1
Wooden holy symbol of Heironeous-1
3 torches-3c
5 vials-5 (holy water)
20g, 3s, 7c

Appearance: Durann is 4' tall and weighs a little over 140 pounds. Her eyes are topaz green and her skin is fair for a Dwarf. She keeps her dark brown hair in twin braids down her back and bound with copper coils. She rairly is out of her traditional Paladin of Heironeous uniform but when she does get out of it she can be a bit of a "girly girl".
Noting that she has a tendency to be a clutz she still wants to learn how to dance.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 4, 2007)

Argent, I have to ask, and I know it's only 3cp, but why would a dwarf with darkvision by 3 torches?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 4, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I would love to play a Dwarven Paladin. Would Ulfgar like a bodyguard? Heironeous is a perfect god for a paladin.



Paladin is a great idea. But instead of one of us being a bodyguard, we could be travelling companions, seeking a quest together to bring glory to Heironeous and achieve good in his name.

I could adjust my background to include teaming up with you. Perhaps when you finished your apprenticeship, the Paladin that trained you placed you in the care of the church elders with whom I was completing my religious training. We hit it off right away, and the elders decided we would make a powerful tandem. We were therefore sent off together to find a quest as a team.

As far as combat roles go, we would be pretty complimentary. Clerics and Paladins share characteristics of combat prowess and divine powers, with clerics tipping toward divine casting, and paladins tipping toward fighting. Therefore, we could wade into combat together, with my character bolstering the party and falling back somewhat to provide healing when needed.

Sound good?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Sound good?



 Sounds Perfect! 



			
				Ivellious said:
			
		

> Argent, I have to ask, and I know it's only 3cp, but why would a dwarf with darkvision by 3 torches?



Darkvision doesn't allow you to read with out light. Also you never know when you'll have to burn something.


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Jan 4, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Darkvision doesn't allow you to read with out light. Also you never know when you'll have to burn something.




Hehe - what is it about low level DnD and setting things on fire... Seems to come up in nearly every game I've either played in or GM'd. Universal Plan B, I think?


----------



## randomling (Jan 4, 2007)

OK, I vote we set something on fire in our first encounter, just for the hell of it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

randomling said:
			
		

> OK, I vote we set something on fire in our first encounter, just for the hell of it.



But my dear Randomling, I already have plans for the torches. Keeping Elves away is a good start.


----------



## randomling (Jan 4, 2007)

Hoi!!


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Jan 4, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> But my dear Randomling, I already have plans for the torches. Keeping Elves away is a good start.




I thought that's what a dwarven paladins holy symbol was for?


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a bad feeling  about this


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh, and before we start there will be no slippers of spider climb.  Ever!  My real group is using them, and I want to strangle them cause they always want to break into everything and those slippers help them.  It's a menace.  So no to the evil spwan of a balor


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Oh, and before we start there will be no slippers of spider climb.  Ever!  My real group is using them, and I want to strangle them cause they always want to break into everything and those slippers help them.  It's a menace.  So no to the evil spwan of a balor



Ok.. No slippers of spider climb. Got it. 


May I still have the glass slippers of gender change? Wait... Did I just say that aloud?

/hides.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 4, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Ok.. No slippers of spider climb. Got it.
> 
> 
> May I still have the glass slippers of gender change? Wait... Did I just say that aloud?
> ...





*raises an eyebrow* If you want them I'll give to you for free, but you'll have to deal with the side effects *grins evily*


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 5, 2007)

Alright, I've have characters from everyone, but Barsallas, and Lobo Lurker.
Other than them everything looks great guys though Randomling you forgot your langagues.  We'll wait on them to post their characters and when they do we'll start.  And I'll go ahead and set a date just incase they think they can make it whenever, and say.....Jan 10th, sounds good to everyone?

Ps, please, no fires......unless it's by burnning hands in a forest (no comment   )


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 5, 2007)

OT: Where is Crestwood, Ky? Right after college and before grad school, I lived in northern Ky for about 18 months (just across the river from Cincinnati). I now have a son that attends a boarding school in eastern Ky.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 5, 2007)

Actually the OT's (Yes, I've a knack for speaking in thrid person, so sue me lol) city has changed.  I live in lousiville with some friends, but crestwood is like right on the outskirts of Lousiville, which is like a 30 mintue drive to Indana


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 5, 2007)

My wife was born in Louisville. We used to go there every year for Christmas and Easter to visit her grandmothers, until they passed on just a couple of years ago. And my father-in-law went to Bellarmine College there. Nice city.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 5, 2007)

It is, though I'm really more of a Texan at heart.  8 years in a state as a miltary brat will do that to you


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> *raises an eyebrow* If you want them I'll give to you for free, but you'll have to deal with the side effects *grins evily*



You know.. Now that I made that joke I can't think of Duran as a male. 

She is officially a female dwarf. and no! no beard.   

Basic Background: 
Durann (note slight name change) is the only daughter of a minor noble in the Dwarven hold of Yggrothold. Unfortunatley she was not taken with the duties of a Dwarven Lady and would steel away whenever she could to a temple of Heironeous where she met in secret with thier sword master. 
Seeing her potential Traven Brightstone, the Master of Blades for the temple, started training her and they quickly fell in love. They married less than 4 months after meeting for the first time.
The marriage was against her fathers will and he disowned Durann telling her she may never return to the clans hold. She was fine with that. 
Traven was not to live much longer than thier honeymoon as he was sent to deal with an Orc uprising in a neiboring kingdom. He died on the battle field calling out for his beloved to come to him. At that moment Durann knew he had died and attempted to take her own life but was saved by her friend Ulfgar Badenburg. She still bears the lightning bolt like scars on her wrists although she keeps them covered by leather bracers.
About a year after her husband's death She was asked by Ulfgar to accompany him on a quest to a town called Oakhurst where she is sure she will finally be able to put her loss behind her.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 5, 2007)

I like it.  I mean I was joking about the slippers of gender change, but if it's what you want to do than that's fine by me.  
And all dwarves have beards.  It's like saying my kobold doesn't have a snout.  It's just not done.  Well......unless she shaves it........which being disgraced by family makes sense......I swear I could do an entire debate with myself


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> I like it.  I mean I was joking about the slippers of gender change, but if it's what you want to do than that's fine by me



Dang! Do you have insomnia also?

I like her a lot. I'm gonna keep her. it wasn't untill I could see her as a female that the character actually seemed "real".


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 5, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Dang! Do you have insomnia also?
> 
> I like her a lot. I'm gonna keep her. it wasn't untill I could see her as a female that the character actually seemed "real".





You say that like it's a bad thing lol.  It's only like......4 am here jeez.  It's not that late lol


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Jan 5, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> You say that like it's a bad thing lol.  It's only like......4 am here jeez.  It's not that late lol




Sleep is for the weak? 

I've just got into work over here. Never good...

10th sounds like a good start date by the way!


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 5, 2007)

Inconsequenti-AL said:
			
		

> Sleep is for the weak?
> 
> I've just got into work over here. Never good...
> 
> 10th sounds like a good start date by the way!




No, I'm not the sleep is for the weak person, or I'd be running on empty.  I don't have work today, and I just tend to stay up really late.  Never could figure out why, but I know I just do.  besides, then I get to update at like 4 in the morning, and take forever on what I want to kill you all with muhahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 5, 2007)

It's 3 AM at -7 GMT right now >.> Oh dear

The 10th sounds like a good time for me as well. I'll have classes so I won't be able to respond till about 0 GMT. Unless I manage to sneak into one of the computer labs. 

[plug type=shameless]Look at my sig! I'm running a d20 Future game![/plug]


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 6, 2007)

Alrightg everyone I've set up a RG for the characters, so when your scheldule allows, post them here http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3263966#post3263966


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 6, 2007)

@ lonesoldier  I do not have the sc, so I will need the info on the spells that you've selected.  You can email them to me at nightstriker62002@yahoo.com

@ everyone  Also if anyone has an questions that they want to ask then you can ask here or if you want privacy you can email me to.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 6, 2007)

Done. I also fixed up the formatting a little bit and added my history with Durann to my background.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 6, 2007)

M'kay, I'll send that email out tomorrow.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 6, 2007)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> M'kay, I'll send that email out tomorrow.



Aprectiated


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 6, 2007)

Durann is up in the RG.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 6, 2007)

I saw, and you seriously took the glass slippers lol. I can tell I'm going to have fun with you in the least lol


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 6, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> I saw, and you seriously took the glass slippers lol. I can tell I'm going to have fun with you in the least lol



Who? ME?!? I'm the least fun person I know.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 6, 2007)

He lies.    

He plays a kobold knight of Bahamut named, of all things, Pilgrim in one of my games, so I know he lies.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 6, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> He lies.
> 
> He plays a kobold knight of Bahamut named, of all things, Pilgrim in one of my games, so I know he lies.



*sputter* You Mrs. owe me a new keyboard.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 6, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> *sputter* You Mrs. owe me a new keyboard.




Not sure I want to know.  

Anyways,  I now have charcters from lonesoldier, Vigwn, Argent, and Randomling.  

Randomling you've still have not chosen what langauges Edriel speaks, please update asap please


----------



## randomling (Jan 6, 2007)

Languages added in the RG thread  - Common, Elven, Orc and Sylvan.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 6, 2007)

Wooo, go elves 

EDIT: Also, I sent that email. My address is "rwijub at gmail dot com" incase it turns up in your spam folder.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 6, 2007)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Wooo, go elves
> 
> EDIT: Also, I sent that email. My address is "rwijub at gmail dot com" incase it turns up in your spam folder.




Thank you, and I'm sorry for the inconvenice


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 7, 2007)

Alright I have charcters in the rg for everyone but Dr. Zombie, and the two who haven't posted character ideas


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 7, 2007)

Barsallas has joined the fray, though your hit points should be 8.  d6 +2 con mod is 8 a first level.  Second I noticed you had no gold calculated so being nice I went and checked.  You should have 30gp 8sp and 9cp  Though being a warmage you might want to invest in a shield to up your ac alittle more.  Lastly I need a background story from you.  Other than that everything looks fine


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 7, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Alright I have charcters in the rg for everyone but Dr. Zombie,




Done


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 7, 2007)

Alright, just waiting on Lobo Lurker to see if he'll post a charcater concept.  Other than that everything looks good to me.


----------



## Barsallas (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, my HP is 8...It showed I rolled a 6 for hp down at the bottom and that I have 8 as my HP at the top. Background should be there in no time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2007)

Barsallas said:
			
		

> Oh, my HP is 8...It showed I rolled a 6 for hp down at the bottom and that I have 8 as my HP at the top. Background should be there in no time.



You always have full max hit points at 1st level. You only start rolling for them at 2nd and beyond. Thus you have 1d6= 6 hits points at 1st level plus your Con bonus (+2 in your characters case)  for a total of 8 hit points base. 
Now next level you would start rolling using the 1d6 +2.
This was changed in 3.0 and 3.5 so that Sorcerers and Wizards would have a lot more survivability at lower levels. (Lord knows I hated playing low level Mages in 1st & 2nd Edition.


----------



## Barsallas (Jan 8, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> You always have full max hit points at 1st level. You only start rolling for them at 2nd and beyond. Thus you have 1d6= 6 hits points at 1st level plus your Con bonus (+2 in your characters case)  for a total of 8 hit points base.
> Now next level you would start rolling using the 1d6 +2.
> This was changed in 3.0 and 3.5 so that Sorcerers and Wizards would have a lot more survivability at lower levels. (Lord knows I hated playing low level Mages in 1st & 2nd Edition.



I understand that but he misunderstood my sheet, usually it will read multiple rolls if I were to choose a higher level but at level 1 it only showed one roll. Just keeping up with standards.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, for the future don't have it like that.  It gets confusing


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Randomling,  Do you mind if I give your bard lover a last name?  If it's alright with you it'll be Nailmond
And Barsallace your father will be Marcus.  (I think it'll be intersting)


----------



## randomling (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Ivellious - it sounds like Rashford's father is pretty settled down, and Marcus is still very much adventuring; I can't picture him being settled with a wife and kids, or quite old enough to have a son of 19. (I can imagine he does have kids, probably all over the place, just not settling down to raise them!)

Sounds great for them to be related, though. Maybe Marcus could be a cousin or uncle of Rashford's? Would that work for you?


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 8, 2007)

Randomling: For a Bard I could easily see trying to settle down, but keeps adventuring all over the place but I have to think on the cousin or uncle......though I'm really liking the cousin aspect of it  
Everyone: I must admit I'm getting antsy about starting this game, and knowing how slow pbps are I was thinking of maybe Starting the game eailer to get the introductions out of the way, but if Lobo does post a charatcer then bring him in as well.  Though I know this might be rude on my part so I'm going to put it to a vote.  I'll wait till I get a response from everyone


----------



## randomling (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds great to me - looking forward to getting into the game!


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Jan 8, 2007)

Fine with me!


----------



## Barsallas (Jan 9, 2007)

Let's get this ball rollin'


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm ready as well.


----------



## Barsallas (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh and before we get started...I never figured out that [show] thingy....can anyone fill me in?


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 9, 2007)

It's called "Spoiler Block" actually.

[ sblock ] Hidden text! But I should have removed the spaces between the brackets [ /sblock ]
[sblock="A real sblock"] <(^_^<)[/sblock]
To name your sblock ( "A real sblock") use [ sblock="Names goes here"]


----------



## Barsallas (Jan 9, 2007)

[sblock] much obliged [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 9, 2007)

I say we get moving. I think we are unlikey to hear from Lobo. He only posted in this thread once, and that was five days ago.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> I say we get moving. I think we are unlikey to hear from Lobo. He only posted in this thread once, and that was five days ago.
> 
> Looking forward to it!



I agree.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 9, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> I say we get moving. I think we are unlikey to hear from Lobo. He only posted in this thread once, and that was five days ago.




Thirded.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 9, 2007)

Alright, I'll be posting in just a few minutes.  So everyone bear with me


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 9, 2007)

Here is the thread http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3269443#post3269443  for dice rolling I think I'll allow invisible castle much easier on everyone.  Though if I suspect you of rolling over and over to get the result you want then you will be penalized.  Don't know how, but you will be


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Jan 9, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Here is the thread http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3269443#post3269443  for dice rolling I think I'll allow invisible castle much easier on everyone.  Though if I suspect you of rolling over and over to get the result you want then you will be penalized.  Don't know how, but you will be




Sorry to show my ignorance, but don't know how invisible castle works?

I'm happy to have you roll my dice, or can I have a quick pointer about how to? 

Thanks, Al


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2007)

Inconsequenti-AL said:
			
		

> Sorry to show my ignorance, but don't know how invisible castle works?
> 
> I'm happy to have you roll my dice, or can I have a quick pointer about how to?
> 
> Thanks, Al



It's pretty much all spelled out for you at http://invisiblecastle.com/


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 9, 2007)

Inconsequenti-AL said:
			
		

> Sorry to show my ignorance, but don't know how invisible castle works?
> 
> I'm happy to have you roll my dice, or can I have a quick pointer about how to?
> 
> Thanks, Al




Don't feel bad.....I really don't know how to use it myself


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks muchly there. 

A test link here:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=816999


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 10, 2007)

AI I'll let it slide this time, but if you're going to try and listen in on a conversation I would like a listen check.  I mean they were across the room, and as for font color, I realized after I posted that they were different colors, but they were so close alike the seemed the same, but I would rather you keep the font you have now, if it's not that big of a deal please.

Randomling, and Dr.Z  Waiting on you two to post.  Though I have seen that Dr. Z is busy.  If you'd like I would gladly npc your character for abit till things are a little less hectic for you


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 11, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> AI I'll let it slide this time, but if you're going to try and listen in on a conversation I would like a listen check.



Since he asked what I thought about it should I assume I heard it too, or roll for it?


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 11, 2007)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Since he asked what I thought about it should I assume I heard it too, or roll for it?



I'd still would like a listen check.  Just because he heard something doesn't mean that you did too


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 12, 2007)

Are we dead yet? lol


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry, missed the start there.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 12, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Sorry, missed the start there.



No problem though I need you to pick a color font so I don't glance over what your character is saying.  I've a bad habit of doing that lol


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 13, 2007)

Woo, that was the first week of my second semester. Tiring. Anyways, I recently registered in a latin course (As my elective) so I have been pretty much cramming to learn the 1st and 2nd declension of nouns, as well as the 1st congujation of verbs. Hopefully won't happen again.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 13, 2007)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Woo, that was the first week of my second semester. Tiring. Anyways, I recently registered in a latin course (As my elective) so I have been pretty much cramming to learn the 1st and 2nd declension of nouns, as well as the 1st congujation of verbs. Hopefully won't happen again.



Don't worry about it.  I understand how hetic things are for you right now, my roomate is going through the same thing lol


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 13, 2007)

*raises the alt flag*

Just in case you might need one..


----------



## randomling (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry I am still here - just had a manic week at work! 

Will post in a minute!


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 13, 2007)

Verbatim:  No, I do think I'll be taking alts.....unless my numbers fall below 4, but if it does you'll be first to know   
Randomling: Don't worry about it.  I understand how hetic things can be right now.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 14, 2007)

Are spells from the Spell Compendium acceptable?

I just picked up a copy today (hooray for Half Price Books!) and would love an excuse to actually flip through it.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 15, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Are spells from the Spell Compendium acceptable?
> 
> I just picked up a copy today (hooray for Half Price Books!) and would love an excuse to actually flip through it.




Yes, they are acceptable, but if you want to cast it then you have to send me a copy of the spell.  I don't own it yet ^^;;;


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 15, 2007)

Will do. Thanks,

Vig


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Verbatim:  No, I do think I'll be taking alts.....unless my numbers fall below 4, but if it does you'll be first to know





Cool. I will be following along in case I am needed before then..


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 15, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Cool. I will be following along in case I am needed before then..



Cool.  I don't want to say I hope I don't need you, but I really do.  No offense, but if you want to follow along than be my guest.    It should be interesting with so many different personalities


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 18, 2007)

Hrm. I wonder if Barsallas is still around. My PC has asked his PC a question, and I am stuck in "RP limbo" until he responds. Plus, I'm pretty sure he got the adventure hook. He hasn't posted in 4 days--I hope he has not abandoned the game.  

Will there be rules about how long a player can be absent before the DM "NPCs" him?

Not trying to cut him out, just wanting the game to keep moving...

Vig


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 18, 2007)

I understand.  I actually know Barsallas in rl so I actually know what's going on.  He's just being a bum lol

As for rules.....I haven't thought of any really.  I understand you want to keep going, but I also feel funny about moving someone along


----------



## Barsallas (Jan 20, 2007)

Bein a bum my booty, now this shall teach you a lesson on being lazy ignoring my spot checks just so you wouldn't have to describe the room to me to increase the depth of the scene...and no...I totally didn't cheat on my roll I did it just for fun and was going to post whatever the score was regardless.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 24, 2007)

Is this game still on?


----------



## Barsallas (Jan 24, 2007)

It is I'm just waiting for everyone else to get their word in before I post again.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2007)

Barsallas said:
			
		

> It is I'm just waiting for everyone else to get their word in before I post again.



I wouldn't wait.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree with argent


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> I agree with argent



Of course you do. I am after all perfection on a stick.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm still here, as far as my char is concerned, nothing much is happening, I was waiting for someone to cry out for help or something. He's just eating steak and seeing if he can sneak out in the morning without paying his bill.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 25, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> i'm still here, as far as my char is concerned, nothing much is happening, I was waiting for someone to cry out for help or something. He's just eating steak and seeing if he can sneak out in the morning without paying his bill.



lol, just wanted to make sure you were


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 30, 2007)

Checking in and seeing if we're still playing or not


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm still here.

The problem is that the hook was given to Barsallas and he keeps going AWOL. We can't even really go anywhere with the game if he is not going to participate. :\ 

I think we need you, as the DM, to step in and keep things moving along. I would suggest replacing him or simply NPCing him when he does not participate.


----------



## Barsallas (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh give me a break I just set you up to get the others interested by going off and giving you some time but you just sit there and wait. You can't go on an adventure with two people. It's not like I can go up to everyone and ask them till I have an army. I was hoping you'd role play something I could've done the whole adventure by now, technically, I just thought I'd give the others a shot to portray a tone and have some input. But I suppose I'll post something if you're  so eager.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 31, 2007)

Guys, chill a bit. A BBS isn't the best place to argue because you'll have one misunderstanding after another.Vigwyn was just eager to play and stepped on Barsalis's toes, let's just nip this in the butt here and leave it at that. Shake digital hands or something and let's play.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 1, 2007)

I have no hard feelings and am ready to move forward.


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 1, 2007)

I see where both sides are coming from, so I'm not going to cast a ruling to say whose fault it is, but I will say that I agree with Dr Z on this, and say you two make up, and play the game


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Feb 4, 2007)

Very sorry for my absence - had a rush of things at work and a home connection playing up. 2nd is sorted, 1st isn't, but what can ya do! Still, more regular access on tap now.   

I'm still up for continuing!


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 5, 2007)

No problem,  I understand how life can throw you turns you're not expecting.  Just glad to have you back


----------

